# Report usable boat ramps here for Galveston are



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

claer lake boat ramp is usable 10% damage


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

How about the ones under the Kemah bridge?? I've heard TCD is completely gone....any confirmation?? Can you get across to Pelican Island or not as yet?? JT from Baytown on generator!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Galveston is closed to all recreational fishing for now


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow --how sad --i hope all are are fairing well--- or are getting better--only time will heal


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

Quint said:


> Galveston is closed to all recreational fishing for now


what are the charges if you get caught fishing?!?!? What if you tell them that you are hunting teal?!?!? Can you even have poles in the boat if you dont get caught fishing?!?!?!? :O :O


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

birdman77520 said:


> I've heard TCD is completely gone....any confirmation??


despite erroneous tv reports by ktrk channel 13, the dike is *not *gone. however, the dike is badly damaged and is closed. it will not be usable for the immediate future.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

please clarify. All of Galveston Bay is closed to fishing? What about Sabine? Trinity Bay? Did Thompsons survive?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Quint said:


> Galveston is closed to all recreational fishing for now


So... where are you getting your information??? Or is this just your speculation because of the aftermath of Hurricane Ike???

BTW, Moses Lake Marina; aka The Fish Spot, has a ramp open and plenty of cold beer!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> please clarify. All of Galveston Bay is closed to fishing? What about Sabine? Trinity Bay? Did Thompsons survive?


I put in at Roseland park on Cedar Bayou thursday and cruised the Tabb's Bay area. The shoreline is pretty tore up, especially the Bay Oaks Harbor neighborhood right on the water. Lot's of damage, and the erosion was the worst part. Lot's of the homes, and trailers have the ground washed out from underneath them. Some homes look like they will be deemed uninhabitable, or repairable (just my opinion) unless they can be moved back from the shoreline to more stable ground.

Passed on down by Thompson's and everything looked pretty good. Not too much damage, to the building it appeared, but some of the pier will need replacing. I saw Debbie up there sweeping the debris up on the deck outside of where the bait tanks are. She saw me and gave a big wave. So, Thompson's will survive, and be open soon I hope. Good people at Thompson's, I wish them the best.

Bo


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I was to understand but can not verify that Hwy 146 @ Dickinson bayou ramp was open, can someone verify. I am to run a buddy to Seivers cut this week to check his place but don't want to make the drive if we can't put in.


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*thompsons*

Thompsons boat ramp seemed o.k but was barricaded,working on buildings,put in at roseland and ran out thru the wells,not a whole lot of debris


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

*reds bayou*

be careful running reds bayou! there is a powerline about neck high about a half a mile from the mouth of the bay. if your gonna hit it hit wide open it wont hurt so bad!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

People were riding over from where ever and looting by boat. So they just said no more boats period. Galveston PD is out with other Law Enforcement checking folks. I think they are just asking them to leave for now. I know because I am out working in the area.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I call ******** on the no fishing in Galveston Bay!!!!! You might not be able to launch out of Galveston but I guarentee you can fish. I could be wrong but if you are going to post something like that please Post the Source where you got this and link it for everyone to see. I can launch out of Kemah Bridge and fish anywhere in Galveston bay without a problem.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

i launched from under 146 and dickinson bayou today and the ramp is open with no damage.. all clear. anyhow, went to moses lake flood gate to soak some dead shrimp since i was bored and hit 2 keeper reds adn about 10-15 drums...all were released......


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

The ramp at Dickinson bayou and hwy 3 is open, but covered in a inch or 2 of mud.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

clearlake boat ramp and all county parks and boat ramps are being used for staging area by fema and police , 146 bridge is open .


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

boashna,

Do you mean the ramps on the Seabrook side under the Kemah bridge?

Thanks...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

They cant close the bay, but if you are headed toward the island, espeically the west end, and think you are going to beach the boat and take a look, you better get ready to have a talk with the PD, DPS, Game Warden, or Galveston S.O. They do not want anyone to try to get to the island by boat. They are using helicopters and boats to stop looting by boat. 

YOU WILL NOT LIKE THE RESULT IF YOU TRY.

Just letting you know.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"People were riding over from where ever and looting by boat. " That is absolutely disgusting, they should be shot, and no this isn't a "macho" post. They should be shot on site looting , just my opinion.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a buddy from work who wants to check out his old beach house out around the Crystal Beach area. Are you saying if we pull up on the beachfront that we will get arrested or what? We also thought about going to the intercoastal side and either riding bikes over to look for his house or walking. But, I don't won't to get arrested. Hopefully if they see that we aren't carrying anything that they might understand. They are welcome to check me and my boat if they want. 
Any ideas???


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Is Sylvan Beach Ramp open?


----------



## Saltwater Stalker (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to put in at Thompsons Sat. morning but the drive way was barricaded. 
Anahuac Park & Goo Hole Rd. is open for sure.
No problems fishing Trinity Sat afternoon. Some debris in the water. You still do not want to be running hot around there. 
The two islands on the right just as you come out of the Trinity River has allot of debris on it. I saw water heaters, sofas, couches, big chairs, a boat flipped over, & and a Seadoo.
Seeing all of that and knowing it most likely came from some 30 miles South of there really puts things into perspective and makes you think how lucky those of us are that survivied.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well nevermind about going to check out his place in the Crystal Beach area. We found it on a post Ike satellite image and it's completely gone. 
Steve


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

deke said:


> "People were riding over from where ever and looting by boat. "
> 
> 
> > Yes.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Went to Sylvan Beach at lunch to check it out. The south entry gate was locked, and all I saw in the parking lot was Harris County Sheriff's trucks and empty boat trailers, so I asssume it's closed to the public for now.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I called 3 Amigos earlier and asked how they made out. Apparently they had up to 10 feet of water and all their live bait stuff got washed away and so did the pumps. They've gotten to were they can pump gas again, but the building may be condemned. He's waiting to find out if he will have to rebuild the entire place or just repairs. As far as the bait goes, he's working on a temporary solution till he can replace that section with a much better and improved area, which will include live croakers as well. It could be up to 2 months before they are at full capacity again. BTW, 3 Amigos is on the Kemah Channel for those who do not know.
Steve


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*146 bridge*

146 bridge Seabrook side looks usable, the decks are gone but the ramp looks clear. There was a trailer there so I guess they launched ok. Does anyone know about the Kemah side? I may go by tomorrow if they will let me.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

There is not enough National Guard over on the B.P. and boat owners and land owners are making their way back or have not left and some are going to have a more forceful means of protection their valuable..

S.O.S. to looters proven.. And that is not save our ship...

Attn: Looters Come on over. I have some brass and lead for you and your buddies.



deke said:


> "People were riding over from where ever and looting by boat. " That is absolutely disgusting, they should be shot, and no this isn't a "macho" post. They should be shot on site looting , just my opinion.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

146 at Kemah both side open ,I used deep side which is board walk side . go slowbecause if you hit something at 5mph , nothing should happen , watch for ropes , if you have one wrap around prop do not cut it . Put it in natural and unwind it the way it went in. no tools needed. if you are darn good with the boat , you can put it in reverse and unwind it . make sure you anchor while you are doing this and if you get in the water wear life jacket as you will be tired .


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

9/26/08- took this from a fishing report

Fished Trinity this morning until 3 pm. Put in at Roseland Park in Baytown. Go Baytown Parks and Rec for getting the ramp open.

took this from a report also freeport ramp --- Marlin and Bastrop are open Bro. I done see'd it wit me own eyes. I believe Stuart mentioned the ramp on the old river was open and Surfsideperson mentioned that the one behind the community center by the high school looked open.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

sabine ---We launched at the BC ramp.

 took this from a fishing report


----------



## dick bay (Jun 19, 2006)

The 146 ramp looks O.K. was by there about 11:30 am today.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Gates at Sylvan Beach are still locked, ramp looks okay to use tho, just can't get in there. Thompsons is open, we launched there Saturday, no power there and lots of debris, but ramp is fine.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

So far, these ramps have been listed here as open and usable:
Thompson's
Roseland Park
Gou Hole Rd
Fort Anahuac Park
Dickinson Bay at Hwy 3
Moses Lake
Marlin (a new one on me)
Bastrop Marina
146 at Kemah
146 at Seabrook
BC at Sabine

Suggestion:
If you can add one to the list, cut and paste this entire list, then add yours on. Then we'll have a complete list to date. Just a suggestion. (The more we add, the less crowded they'll be.)


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

So far, these ramps have been listed here as open and usable:
Thompson's
Roseland Park
Gou Hole Rd
Fort Anahuac Park
Dickinson Bay at Hwy 3
Moses Lake
 Marlin (a new one on me)
 Bastrop Marina
146 at Kemah
146 at Seabrook
BC at Sabine
146 at Dickinson Bayou

Suggestion:
If you can add one to the list, cut and paste this entire list, then add yours on. Then we'll have a complete list to date. Just a suggestion. (The more we add, the less crowded they'll be.)


----------



## Catfish3 (Aug 10, 2005)

Its a bit far to areas I typically fish, but I can confirm boats launching from the ramp at Roseland Park of Cedar Bayou fish while i was helping a buddy clear out the flooded parts of his house.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=180996

Sorry, folks. More complete and and ontopic list at General Fishing Discussion.

Howstyoopitaffmeh!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Sylvan Beach ramp*

Just retured from Sylvan Beach boat ramp and it is now open and all the debris is cleaned up.........Capt. wayne


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

As of Monday evening, Sylvan Beach ramp is open. Still some mess and no port-a-cans, but you can launch.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

is the moses lake ramp you are referring to is the fish spot on 20th street or somewhere else...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Posideon, 
Get to work, you can't fish anyways.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*Tiki Island*

You can launch at Tiki. I went Sunday and launched from the Hitchcock public ramp on Second street. Friend that lives on Tiki told me the Tiki ramp is accessible as well.

Be careful out there, tons of debris in the water.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

lol...whatever i will out fish you anyday yakfishin...hahaha

thanks flatsprowler


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude...you need to get off the crack & back on your meds...
Do you just think this **** up or do you actually believe the **** you post...?

Oxx..



boashna said:


> 146 at Kemah both side open ,I used deep side which is board walk side . go slowbecause if you hit something at 5mph , nothing should happen , watch for ropes , if you have one wrap around prop do not cut it . Put it in natural and unwind it the way it went in. no tools needed. if you are darn good with the boat , you can put it in reverse and unwind it . make sure you anchor while you are doing this and if you get in the water wear life jacket as you will be tired .


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

KILT610 said:


> Just retured from Sylvan Beach boat ramp and it is now open and all the debris is cleaned up.........Capt. wayne


Thanks Capt., that's what I needed to hear.

LDS


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

No doubt OX!!! I have been looking for the "natural" throttle setting but cannot seem to find it???



OxbowOutfitters said:


> Dude...you need to get off the crack & back on your meds...
> Do you just think this **** up or do you actually believe the **** you post...?
> 
> Oxx..


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Fat Boy's?*

I have not seen any status of Fat Boy's Bait Camp and launch ramp on the north end of the causeway.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

fishin geezer said:


> I have not seen any status of Fat Boy's Bait Camp and launch ramp on the north end of the causeway.
> 
> Does anyone know?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=181428


----------

